# Estimated earnings ethermine.org



## makav (Apr 5, 2021)

I have one problem. Three days ago I installed on my PC Hive OS with Phenix (before I use Win 10 and Claymore) and I find out that hashrate is the same around 113 MH/s but my estimated earnings per day is lower what I should expect.
I know about the rising difficulty of mining lately but still on all pages which calculate day's earnings (they know actual difficulty level) I get currently around 0,005-0,0047 per day but I get 0,0044 on the pool.
In the past when I have my rig on Windows i have the same on the  pool and on for excample whattomine page.

Computer works witouth any distruptions....  

Hive os is free for one ring and i have only one....

Any sugestion what could make this problem.
In attachemnts some screens.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Apr 5, 2021)

It's an *estimation*. Pool fee + pool luck + your luck on share finding determines your final profits, which cannot be calculated precisely other than having an estimation of earnings.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 5, 2021)

i noticed none consider withholding taxes


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 5, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> i noticed none consider withholding taxes


That's all computed after you sell on the exchange (coinbase/whatever) -- you don't incur taxes until you sell the asset IIRC.


----------

